# [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)



## INU.ID (4. April 2020)

*[Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*

*[Update 09.04.2020]*

* Laut einer PN, die gerade von der App verteilt wird, werden ab sofort für Gespräche zu offiziellen Corona-Hotlines keine Freiminuten mehr abgezogen!

Weiter heißt es: "Und falls uns eine für dich wichtige Rufnummer durchgegangen ist - melde dich bitte unter "help@satellite.me". Dann kommt die Nummer umgehend auf die Liste".*

*[/Update Ende]*

Ich bin eher zufällig über eine App gestolpert, die ich super interessant finde, und euch deshalb hier mal ganz kurz vorstellen möchte. Und nein, es handelt sich hier nicht um "Werbung" im klassischen Sinn, ich bekomme also in keiner Form irgendeine Vergütung dafür. 



> Mit satellite telefonierst du wie gewohnt – nur ganz anders. Ohne  Minuten-Tarife, ohne SIM-Karte und generell ohne die üblichen  Mobilfunk-****-Ups.
> Andere Apps sind nur eine Bedienoberfläche für  die SIM-Karte. Unsere App ist die komplette Telefonie. Das ist nicht nur  anders, sondern auch besser – probier es einfach mal aus.
> 
> Die Welt ist _dein Zuhause _
> ...



Android-App: satellite – weltweit mobil telefonieren

iOS-App: satellite – Handy in der App

Webseite: satellite – Die erste echte Mobilfunk-App

Es handelt sich quasi um eine VoIP-App für den mobilen Einsatz. Man bekommt eine eigene Telefonnummer, und ist fortan immer dann unter dieser Nummer erreichbar, so lange man mit dem Smartphone eine Verbindung ins Internetz hat (afaik ab EDGE, oder eben WLAN). Es reicht also auch schon eine Daten-SIM. Vorteil hierbei ist, egal wie oft man seine SIM-Karte wechselt, die eigene satellite-Telefonnummer bleibt immer gleich.

Und noch ein potentieller Vorteil ist der Empfang: Wer zb. Zuhause keinen oder nur sehr schlechten Mobilfunk-Empfang hat, kann mit satellite einfach über sein WLAN telefonieren.

Außerdem bekommt man schon im Free-Tarif *jeden Monat 100 Freiminuten in alle Netze - für umsonst!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach der Installation der App muß man seine Anschrift angeben. Dann bekommt man einen Brief mit einem Code nach Hause geschickt, mit dem man seinen "Anschluß" freischalten kann. Vorher sind afaik nur Anrufe im satellite-Netz möglich. In der App kann man eigene Kontakte anlegen, die Kontakte aus dem Smartphone auslesen lassen, und man bekommt die aktuell noch verfügbaren Freiminuten angezeigt. Und das Wichtigste: Die App unterstützt den Darkmode. 

Alles in allem die perfekte Telefon-App für Sparfüchse (100 Freiminuten jeden Monat für umsonst!), aber auch darüber hinaus sehr interessant: Flatrate, in aktuell 64 Länder, für 4,99€ im Monat, und eine Telefonnummer die man dauerhaft behält/behalten kann. Ich verlinke unten noch ein paar Tests bzw. Meinungen von anderen Webseiten.

Satellite-App im Test: So sparen Sie beim Anrufen ins oder im Ausland

Unabhängig von Telekom, Vodafone & Co.: Satellite-App startet die eSIM

Sipgate satellite: Weltweit umsonst telefonieren mit Android-App

Satellite-App: VoIP-Anbieter Sipgate führt Datenoption ein

Satellite: Welche Feature für 2020 geplant sind

Mit Satellite-App weltweit gratis telefonieren


Und hier noch ein Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D6qODMQWXjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (4. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*

Vorteil ist natürlich auch, dass man es auch im Ausland übers WLAN oder Datensim nutzen kann.


----------



## INU.ID (5. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*

Telefontechnisch gesehen gibt es dann ja kein "Ausland" mehr. Aktuell sind es "erst" 64 Länder, aber dieses Jahr soll die Liste annähernd/ziemlich komplett werden. Und du kannst es ja nicht nur im Ausland, sondern auch ins Ausland nutzen. Wenngleich aktuell noch mit Einschränkungen (man kann wohl noch nicht aus jedem Land angerufen werden, in das man anrufen kann).

Ich persönliche profitiere aktuell in erster Linie vom "Empfang". Zuhause habe ich (D-Netz!) im Haus (wenn überhaupt) nur sehr schlechten Empfang. Und jetzt, dank WLAN, hab ich im ganzen Haus vollen "Handy-Empfang". Ich bin mal gespannt was da noch kommt. Theoretisch wäre ja sogar ein Multiuser-Betrieb möglich. Hab ich mein Telefon Zuhause vergessen, aber einen Bekannten mit seinem Smartphone in der Nähe, dann könnte ich ja temporär über sein Telefon unter meiner Nummer erreichbar sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*

Wenn ich mir den Vergleich anschaue in der Tabelle, für Unterwegs reicht in dem Sinn auch Skype oder Whatsapp, du wirst eine SIM Karte brauchen um unterwegs Internet zu haben. Bist du zu Hause, kannst du entweder über den Mobilfunk oder über einen Messengerdiest erreicht werden. Für mich hat dies keinen Extra nutzen


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*

Bloß hat nicht jeder einen Messenger. 
Damit kann man ganz normal ins Mobilfunknetz und Festnetz telefonieren. 
Die Nummern stammen soweit ich mich erinnern kann aus dem Pool für Satellitentelefonie.


----------



## INU.ID (5. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> ... für Unterwegs reicht in dem Sinn auch Skype oder Whatsapp, ...



WhatsApp (oder Threema usw) ist mMn ja höchstens ein Ersatz für die SMS,  da man keine Telefonnummer hat/bekommt. Und auch bei Skype gibt es  soweit ich weiß keine kostenlose eigene Nummer, unter der man auch vom  Festnetz oder Mobilfunknetz aus angerufen werden kann.


> Bei einer Skype-Nummer handelt es sich um eine Telefonnummer, für die Sie monatlich bezahlen.


Quelle: Welche unterschiedlichen Skype-Abonnements und Optionen für die Vorauszahlung gibt es?

Von den 100 Freiminuten in alle Netze und in 64 Ländern, die man mit  satellite jeden Monat kostenlos bekommt, ganz zu schweigen. So gesehen  ist satellite eher noch das was Sipgate vorher als (kostenloser)  Festnetz-Anschluss-Ersatz (ohne Freiminuten) war, nur eben jetzt als  Mobiltelefon-Option bzw. App (und mit Freiminuten).

Aber ja, natürlich ist sowas nicht für jeden interessant.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*

Du brauchst bei Skype auch nicht eine Telefonnummer, kannst einfach andere direkt Schreiben oder Anrufen. Oder meintest du das man bei Sipgate auch Telefonnummern anrufen kann was bei Skype nicht einfach so geht? Da hast du natürlich Recht, das ist bei Skype Kostenpflichtig.


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*

Wobei auch die knapp 5€ pro Monat für unbegrenzt lächerlich sind. In vielen Ländern außerhalb Europas zahlt man mit Roaming sonst über 4€/min.


----------



## INU.ID (5. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Oder meintest du das man bei Sipgate auch  Telefonnummern anrufen kann was bei Skype nicht einfach so geht?


Genau. Aber du kannst ja nicht nur mit satellite ganz normal ins Festnetz oder Mobilfunknetz anrufen, sondern dank der eigenen Nummer auch problemlos von dort angerufen werden. Du bekommst also quasi kostenlos einen VoIP-Anschluss - wie früher auch schon bei Sipgate - aber jetzt als Mobilfunk-Anschluss, aber ohne irgendeine SIM-Karte, und mit 100 Freiminuten.

Bei 1und1 zb. kannst du [blabla] Wall of Text => 



Spoiler



zu jedem DSL-Anschluss kostenlos bis zu 4 SIM-Karten bekommen. Damit ist aber nur die Telefonie ins 1und1-Mobilnetz und ins Festnetz kostenlos, die anderen Handy-Netze kosten *10Cent pro Minute*. Und man hat im Monat 100MB [High-Speed] Traffic inklusive. Hier kann man jetzt die App installieren, und mit satellite zumindest für die 100 Megabyte kostenlos in die kostenpflichtigen Netze telefonieren. Und das mit jeder der bis zu 4 SIM-Karten separat. Wie die Qualität von satellite nach den 100MB ist, wenn die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt wird weiß ich leider nicht. Auch nicht viel Traffic eine Minute mit satellite erzeugt (220kbit/s?).

Dann kannst du bei 1und1 (und natürlich auch bei anderen Providern) zu deinem DSL-Zugang - aber gegen Aufpreis - einen VoIP-Zugang mit bis zu 3 Nummern buchen. Dazu brauchst du einen VoIP-Router (idR im Aufpreis enthalten), sowie "Festnetz-Telefone" (zb. ein FritzFon), was aber wieder extra kostet. Jetzt kannst du mit den 3 Nummern kostenlos die 1und1-Handys anrufen, sowie ins deutsche Festnetz. Rufst du ein Handy an in welchem keine 1&1-SIM-Karte steckt, zahlst du *19 Cent die Minute*. Hier kannst du jetzt aber zb. Zuhause, mit jeder der oben erwähnten bis zu 4 SIM-Karten die satellite-App nutzen, und übers WLAN die kostenpflichtigen Nummern pro SIM-Karte 100 Minuten lang umsonst anrufen.

Und wer nicht so eine Labertasche ist, und mit 100 Minuten im Monat auskommt, der kann jetzt seinen VoIP-Anschluß kündigen, und sich die Kosten sparen. Oder für das gesparte Geld satellite-Plus für 4,99€ im Monat nehmen, und hat dann eine Flatrate in alle Netze, und (was ja bei 1&1 usw. auch extra Aufpreis kostet) das auch noch in 64 Länder.

Klar, um es als kompletten Ersatz für einen "klassischen" SIM-Karten-Tarif nutzen zu können, braucht man zumindest einen Datentarif. Oder irgendeinen billigen Non-Flat-Tarif mit wenigstens 100MB oder 250MB Traffic.

Mein GMX-FreePhone-Tarif zb. ist sowas. Weil ich einen kostenpflichtigen Mail-Account bei GMX habe, kostet mit der "Handy-Tarif" nichts. Aber dafür muß man für jede Minute Telefonie (egal in welches Netz) 9 Cent bezahlen. Aber ich hab 250 MB Traffic im Monat inkl, von dem ich idR nie mehr als 20-30MB (wenn überhaupt) verbrauche. Ich nutze unterwegs kaum mal das Internetz, Karten für das Navi usw. lade ich alles immer Zuhause über das WLAN. Mit der satellite-App habe ich jetzt 100 Freiminuten in alle Netze. Dafür sollten die 250MB Traffic ausreichen. Zumal ich eh am meisten von Zuhause telefoniere, und da hab ich ja WLAN. Und jetzt habe ich mit WLAN perfekten Empfang im ganzen Haus, was ich mit dem D-Netz (1&1, Vodafone) vorher nicht hatte.

Wer monatlich für mehrere GB mobilen Traffic bezahlt, der hat idR eh schon eine Allnet-Flat dabei. Für den ist satellite dann nicht mehr ganz so interessant. Außer eben wenn zb. der Handy-Empfang schlecht ist, man aber Zugang zu einem WLAN hat.

Und natürlich, wie schon erwähnt, wenn man auch öfter mal ins Ausland telefoniert. Hier zählen die 100 Freiminuten ja immerhin in 64 Länder. Und bei 1und1 zb. kostet eine "EU-Flatrate" ab 19,99€ im Monat (die ersten 10 Monate 9,99€), und bei satellite hast du wie gesagt 100 Minuten inklusive, bzw. zahlst für eine Flatrate in 64 Länder 4,99€ (plus mindestens noch einen Datentarif mit so viel Traffic wie man telefonieren will).

Mich haben halt die 100 Freiminuten gelockt, weil ich eben keine Allnet-Flat habe (lohnt sich für mich einfach nicht). Aber evtl. werde ich meinen VoIP-Anschluss kündigen, und satellite als Festnetz-Ersatz nutzen. Für das gesparte Geld könnte ich dann das Paket für 4,99€ nehmen - und hätte dann Zuhause eine Allnet-Flat - die ich aber auch unterwegs mitnehmen könnte. 

Und man kann seinen satellite-Account ja auch auf mehreren Geräten parallel nutzen. Soweit ich weiß geht das nicht mit jedem Mobilfunk-Vertrag, und kostet afaik alleine schon mindestens 2-3€ pro Monat und pro jeder weiteren SIM-Karte. Und man hat mit der App quasi Dual-SIM auch mit den Telefonen die kein Dual-SIM unterstützen.


Wie gesagt, es gibt doch schon einige Szenarien, in denen so eine Lösung  durchaus interessant ist. Und ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut: Pro Stunde Telefonie soll satellite zwischen 30MB und 130MB Traffic erzeugen (Quelle Onlinekosten-Artikel).



> Mit satellite telefonierst du aktuell in 64  Länder. Dabei ist es egal, ob du ins Festnetz oder auf Mobilfunk  anrufen willst und wo du selbst dich gerade befindest. Du brauchst nur  eine ausreichende, uneingeschränkte Datenverbindung.
> 
> Die satellite Staaten:
> 
> ...


(Quelle)

In diesem Jahr soll übrigens noch eine "eSIM" für eigene Datenverbindungen von satellite kommen. Dann braucht man gar keine klassische SIM-Karte mehr. Allerdings funktioniert dass dann nur mit Geräten die eine eSIM unterstützen. (und das sind aktuell wohl noch nicht sehr viele)


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*

Wobei diese eSIMs doch auch  nur virtuell sind.
Warum können die Geräte dann eigentlich immer nur mit einer eSIM arbeiten?


----------



## INU.ID (5. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*

Ehrlich gesagt muß ich beim Thema eSIM passen, davon hab ich noch gar keinen Plan. 

Erstmal einlesen mich ich muß. ^^

eSIM – Wikipedia

Edit:


DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei diese eSIMs doch auch nur virtuell sind.


Eigentlich nicht, wie es ausschaut (ich dachte das auch bis vor einer Minute):


> Die eSIM ist elektrisch kompatibel mit 2FF- und 3FF-Karten, sie verwendet das SON-8-Format und ist für M2M-Anwendungen (Machine-to-Machine-Anwendungen) konzipiert.



Weiter heißt es:


> Während Android-Smartphones schon seit vielen Jahren Dual-SIM-fähig sind, erhalten so erstmalig auch iPhone-Modelle die Möglichkeit, mehr als einen Mobilfunkanschluss parallel zu bedienen.


Also wird es wohl eine physische eSIM geben, aber man wird wohl mehrere Verträge damit parallel haben können. Keine Ahnung, lassen wir uns mal überraschen. ^^


Edit2:



> *Was ist eine eSIM? Einfach erklärt*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quelle: eSIM - was ist das? Die neue SIM-Karte einfach erklaert - CHIP


Interessant. Ich dachte bis jetzt immer das "e" stünde für elektronisch, also wie oben schon erwähnt eine "virtuelle" SIM-Karte. Tja, da waren wir wohl schon zu weit in der Zukunft mit unseren Vorstellungen.  (die haben die SIM-Karte jetzt einfach nur fest ins Handy eingelötet^^)


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*

Dachte ich auch.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*

Also wie beim RAM in den Notebooks, statt einen Slot wird der verlötet also ist es dann eRAM


----------



## INU.ID (9. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*

Gerade habe ich von der App die Nachricht erhalten, das ab sofort sämtliche Anrufe zu offiziellen Corona-Hotlines nicht mehr von den Freiminuten abgezogen werden. 


Weiter heißt  es: "Und falls uns eine für dich wichtige Rufnummer durchgegangen ist -  melde dich bitte unter "help@satellite.me". Dann kommt die Nummer  umgehend auf die Liste".


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*

Ist damit dann auch die Verwandschaft gemeint?


----------



## INU.ID (12. April 2020)

*AW: [Sipgate] satellite App - weltweit mobil telefonieren (kostenlose 100 Freiminuten pro Monat in 64 Länder)*

Du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren.


----------

